# Butch Goodwin "Retrievers from the Inside Out"



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I read through the summary of this book and it sounds great. I think it would be a good resource but have never heard anyone mention it or any feedback on it. It seems like it takes you from the beginning through to the finish and includes upland. 

Thoughts?

Kourtney


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I like this book a lot...especially the acompanying dvd. There are video clips that demonstrate different concepts, and the whole book is well thought out and well done. It seems to be oriented toward the gun dog owner and hunt tests. I like it....excellent information, well presented.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

This is a unique product in the fact that you can view actual segments on how to perform certain training exercises. I am sure you will enjoy it and find it to be a valuable resource.
________
vaporizer affiliate


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks guys! I may have to con the boyfriend into buying it while I pay for pup! lol. But it does look like a good investment. Thanks again.

Kourtney


----------



## alaskan peakes (Aug 5, 2005)

Absolutely! It is an excellent investment!.....covers a LOT of GREAT info.....

one thing I think it's lacking enough info on is marking concepts and how to teach them....*but* this book is written for the hunting dog trainer and goes into a great amount of detail for training SUPERB hunting dogs w/out the use of a collar - dogs that could definitely succeed in the ht arena.....and really focuses on fundamentals - the most important thing, really.

Juli


----------



## October Surprise (2 mo ago)

No copy to be fiund......


----------

